# What Kind Of Batteries?



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope someone can anwer this one.









I am getting the TT reader for dry camping in Glacier NP and have everything set up for 2 6volt batteries. but my question may seem a little stupid - what kind of 6volt batteries should I be looking for?









There are several kinds of 6volt bats - ones for golf carts some for boats and many more.

What would U recommend?

Thx 4BEEPS


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Get some TROJAN T-125's ... thats what i have and they work great

TROJAN T125

Yes they fit into the same space as the regualr size batteries

Yes they are short enough to allow the cowling to cover it

Yes they are HEAVY

Yes they will let you completely drain them and then charge them with no problems (unlike car batteries)


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Trojans are probably the best but my Interstate U2200 have served me very well.

Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I bought a couple 6 volt Golf Cart batteries at SAMS CLUB a few years back. They are still working fine...and I abused them pretty bad. (I even froze them) and they are still kicking....

They were about $60 each.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a pair of 6-volt Deka's and when they go bad, they'll be replaced with 6-volt Deka's.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I second the recommendation for the Interstate U2200 6V's.

I got them at cost from my brothers auto shop so I can't really share a reasonable price you might be looking at with this brand.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have deka's also.. Just dry camped 4 nights.. Never ran out of power.

Carey


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

I've got two of the Interstate U2200's they were about $75 each. They work great, and it's was great to be able to have lights on, run the heat, play games with the kids, and watch a movie a couple of weeks ago while it was cold and raining outside.

No mater which one's you go with, the system will be way better than just one marine 12V, keep an eye on the weight difference though.

Good luck,
Carl


----------

